# 2010 CAAD9-4 : Upgrade suggestions?



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi

I have a stock caad9-4 and am looking to start upgrading components 

Here is what I'm working with (http://www.rei.com/product/796397/cannondale-caad9-4-bike-2010)

What do you think is the best/first upgrades to consider.

Thanks


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

If you are determined, make the bike lighter with new wheels and better tires.


----------



## off (Sep 13, 2008)

squareslinky said:


> new wheels and better tires.


What he said, and enjoy that until the bug bites again. Beyond that, it gets pricier with diminishing returns. You have a pretty good starting point as is, the Rival/Force group is good stuff. 

I have a '10 CAAD9-5, with everything replaced save the Shimano 5700 shifters and 5700 front and rear derailleurs, and I've only gotten it down to 16.8 lbs.


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

Any recommendations on wheels and tires?

I've done a little research on new tires (Michelin Krylion Carbon Tire) but I'm not sure what to check out in terms of wheels.

Thanks


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I switched to Continental 4000S, they made a very big difference to me. That might be enough of a change to satisfy you. If you are looking to analyze your ride pick up a Garmin 500. I really like the stats of my rides.

On the note of switching anything out, unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket do some research. Upgrade where you can see improvements in your ride. speed, weight, comfort, all can mean different upgrades. If you are purely looking for looks, check the forum pictures. Do your research. buying the same item twice sucks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Are you _really_ comfortable?
Seat, handlebars, stem. A change might make you go faster with your current wheels.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've changed nearly everything that came with my Cannondale - the only original parts are the frame, fork, and stem. That cost too much $$ but I have my bike exactly how I want it. If you really want to change stuff then I would look at (in this order):

*Saddle:* If you experience discomfort in the "crotchtal" region (and your bike is properly fitted) then you may want to look at a different saddle - most LBSs will allow you to try out different ones before buying as there is no way you can know what is comfortable by holding it or sitting on it for five minutes. 
*Handlebars:* Bars are down to personal preference - I know that I like classic bend bars so I ditched the ergo bends that came on my bike within a week. Plenty of options in both style and manufacturer, but I would stick to alloy bars as they are more durable and much less expensive than carbon options.
*Wheels:* Easiest place to save weight. If you want to go with factory-built wheels, it's hard to go wrong with Mavic Ksyriums - the 2011 Elite model can be had for less than $600 and is reasonably light (mfr quoted 1550g), stiff, and durable. "Step down" to the 2010 Elites (or the current Equipes, basically the same wheel) and you save at least $150 and gain about 100g. You can also go the handbuilt route and get a set of wheels that may not save any weight but will last tens of thousands of miles.
*Tires:* I'd buy a good set of training tires above anything else - race tires are nice but less important. I'm currently running 25mm Conti Gatorskins and they are perfect for riding every day. The only flat I've had with these on my bike was due to an old tube failing at the stem (and I wasn't even riding the bike at the time). The last thing I want is to have my training interrupted because I got a flat! Plenty of choice out there, but I recommend something with at least a 130tpi casing and a folding bead.


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

I like those wheels you've mentioned aengbreston. I tried finding SLs for cheaper but there doesn't seem any good bargains for that model. Elites seem like a great compromise though, thanks for suggestion!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

drunkn said:


> I like those wheels you've mentioned aengbreston. I tried finding SLs for cheaper but there doesn't seem any good bargains for that model. Elites seem like a great compromise though, thanks for suggestion!


Not sure what kind of budget you have, but Id upgrade wheels. Id get Hed Ardennes. 

Tires make a big difference, I ride on GP4000s only, improved the ride and grip of my bike, not to mention better flat protection. 

Easy upgrade to the brakes is new pads, if they are shimano compatible get DA brake pads way better stopping power.

Otherwise the only upgrade I made was to Hollowgram cranks which kickass, but there are more cost effective upgrades you can make.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Forget Mavics, get the William Cycling System 19's - way better price/weight ($499, 1440 grams) and have been flawless on almost a year of use on my CAAD9 4. 

4000S is a great tire.


----------



## drunkn (Jul 29, 2009)

cool, yeah these are definitely more affordable! 

are these 19's a more budget ('bang for the buck') issue or would you say they're better than the elites/SLs outright?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I've never ridden those particular Mavics, but the Williams wheels have ceramic bearings & bladed spokes, so they're a quality wheel and thye've been perfect on the 5k miles I've put on them so far. So excellent performance + lighter weight = better outright imho.


----------



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

I concur to upgrade tires if you have not already. I'm sold on Conti GP4000, I run the 25c Reflex with the Scotchlite band around the sidewall. Only one flat in 2000 miles so far on my SuperSix 4.

Wheels is your next upgrade. While there are many nice OEM wheels, I'm sold on getting custom handbuilts from top quality commodity parts. I'm running on a full DT Swiss set of hoops now, they are 32F/32R and still weigh under 1550g. The difference between these and the stock Aksium Race has to be ridden to be believed. Worth every penny.

(ps- My 'other' bike is a crashed CAAD9 4, just got it back, resurrected as a 2011 CAAD10 in my team colors. Only one ride on it so far, but the CAAD10 frame is a winner, even though I loved my CAAD9, RIP).

Go fast, have fun.


----------

